# Officer Perry Renn



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Officer*

*Perry Renn*

Indianapolis Metropolitan Police Department, Indiana

End of Watch: Saturday, July 5, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* 22 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 7/5/2014
*Weapon:* Rifle; Semi-automatic
*Suspect:* Apprehended

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Officer Renn was shot and killed when responding to a report of shots fired near the intersection of East 34th Street and Forest Manor Avenue. When Officer Renn and another officer arrived, they encountered the subject in a nearby alley. The subject opened fire with a semi-automatic rifle, fatally striking Officer Renn.

The subject, who has a lengthy criminal history, was critically wounded and was apprehended.

Officer Renn served with the Indianapolis Metropolitan Police Department for 22 years.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief Richard A. Hite
Indianapolis Metropolitan Police Department
50 North Alabama Street
Indianapolis, IN 46204

Phone: (317) 327-3811

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22133-officer-perry-renn#ixzz36i0ozNp6


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Rest in peace.


----------

